# Norwalk CT.



## waterweasle (Jul 30, 2003)

hoping to hit the norwalk island on friday aug 15th. anyone know whats good and whats not? any info is great
thank 
stan


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

There are reports of Blues and Bass being caught using bunker chunks. I'll try to get more details for you


----------

